# Potenciometros quemados



## mizontlic (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola a todos!

he estado intentando regularle la velocidad a un motor,
encontre en uno de estos foros como lo podia hacer, pero
he tenido un problema, al conectar todo el motor si variaba
la velocidad, pero el potenciometro se quemo 

*Alguien podria explicarme por que pasa eso? .. *

Estoy utilizando estos componentes

TIP41
Motores de 12 V
Potenciometro de 10k ( lo intente tambien con uno de 1k )
fuente regulable de 12V  a  1A

Ojalá puedan ayudarme 


Saludos



Anexo el circuito que estoy usando =)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Seguramente te esta pasando mas corriente de la que puede soportar tu pot.por la forma en la que esta conectado.

Mejor cambia tu diseño a algo pwm un oscilador (555) que tenga frecuancia fija y al cual le puedas variar el ancho del pulso (dutle cicle) y con esa señal atraves de una r de 1k a la base del tip. Saludos


----------



## mizontlic (Mar 27, 2008)

Cómo puedo hacer eso? ..  .

:S ...


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 27, 2008)

Eso salio muchas veces en el foro. Prueba en el buscador con "controlar velocidad de motor CC" o cosas asi.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

En el maximo de velocidad se te forma un cortocircuito a travez del potenciometro y la base del transistor (Diodo en directo), en ese momento se te recalienta-quema el potenciometro


----------



## pepechip (Mar 28, 2008)

hola
para solucionar este problema deves de poner una resistencia desde el positivo de la bateria hasta el potenciometro, en lugar de conectarlo directamente. 
puedes provar con una resistencia de 1K.


----------



## mizontlic (Mar 28, 2008)

Gracias a todos
intentare con lo de la resistencia 
de 1k a 1 wat

=)


----------



## pepechip (Mar 29, 2008)

mizontlic dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos
> intentare con lo de la resistencia
> de 1k a 1 wat



Aplica la formula de la ley de ohm.
W= V x I;  De  donde despejando resulta que W=V2/R.
Si utilizas una pila de 9V tenemos que la potencia de la resistencia sera 81/1000= 0,081W.

Con que pongas una resistencia de 1/4W vas mas que sobrada.


----------



## mizontlic (Mar 30, 2008)

Lo hize de esta manera y funciono


----------

